# Its my fifth year and i have zero motivation



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

As of right now, I think I am all set up to graduate in May as long as I take a full load of classes next semester. I have now dealt with an extreme case of anxiety and depression for a little over 4 years. I cant believe I am even going to make it out in five with all the sleeping through class and slacking off ive done. But as much as ive done that ive also worked my *** off so its kind of been a weird roundabout experience. It was like id sleep in, miss class, then study really hard all weekend and not have a life outside of school because i was always playing catch up. Its pretty much been like that the entire time which makes me feel pathetic.I am so sick of school now though and find myself being lazier than ever this semester. I reallly realllly dont want to fail a class because that will mean that I have to take classes in the summer and wont graduate until summer. What is the secret to people who zip through college in four years. Is it magic? is it aderoll?! hopefully, because I am starting on that next week lol.

Anyways I am just frustrated and im looking for some support. I think I need to find a way to really focus on positive things in my life and get more in touch with things that lift me up, so that i can make this last year the best year possible.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

My last year was the worst. I'd arrive 1 hour late to skip the first classes and sometimes leave after lunch if I hated the afternoon classes. I wouldn't even bother trying to catch (rather watch tv). It showed, because I failed all my exams (except 3 of them). Last year I dropped out of the college I was forced into going to. All of this happened because of anxiety, and it totally sucks!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ugh, I hear ya. I'm all set to graduate high school next June. But my motivation just isn't there. I want to pass my classes, I just don't want to attend them. I need a push, this is the most I can do for myself without any help. I'm tired all the time and just want to stay home. No idea how I made it this far.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

In spite of everything, you've come this far and are so close to the end... I think you can make it the rest of the way :yes

I only took two years of college, didn't try all that hard either (got a 2.9 GPA), but it's behind me and I'm glad I did it 

-Ryan


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm feeling totally unmotivated this year too. I don't go to the lectures at all. Luckily I normally do okay learning by myself in my room; the problem this year is that I'm not sure I have the motivation to make much effort at all.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, tell me about it. It's my SEVENTH year and I still have two more to go after this one. To make matters worse, I made it through undergrad and did well, but didn't have to remember anything necessarily. Now every particle of information I'm learning is directly connected with my future career, so I feel like I'm cheating myself if I skim or skip over something (which is inevitable with this workload). Exam after exam every week really saps my energy and it's gets old fast. My mind lately is like an appliance I can't turn off. I hope to God that I like my job when all this is over.

It also doesn't help that I seem to outcast and alienate myself from people in my program. I try to fit in, be more social, form connections with people...but it's just so unnatural and difficult for me to do. Everyone else seems to do it so easily, which in turn just makes it harder for me. Wow, I'm really frustrated and stuff.

Just tell yourself it's only one more year. All I can offer is the advice to use your energy wisely when you have it. If you happen to be in a peppy mood, take advantage of it by hitting the books and getting some studying done.


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

Mngirl said:


> As of right now, I think I am all set up to graduate in May as long as I take a full load of classes next semester. I have now dealt with an extreme case of anxiety and depression for a little over 4 years. I cant believe I am even going to make it out in five with all the sleeping through class and slacking off ive done. But as much as ive done that ive also worked my @$$ off so its kind of been a weird roundabout experience. It was like id sleep in, miss class, then study really hard all weekend and not have a life outside of school because i was always playing catch up. Its pretty much been like that the entire time which makes me feel pathetic.I am so sick of school now though and find myself being lazier than ever this semester. I reallly realllly dont want to fail a class because that will mean that I have to take classes in the summer and wont graduate until summer. What is the secret to people who zip through college in four years. Is it magic? is it aderoll?! hopefully, because I am starting on that next week lol.
> 
> Anyways I am just frustrated and im looking for some support. I think I need to find a way to really focus on positive things in my life and get more in touch with things that lift me up, so that i can make this last year the best year possible.


this describes me perfectly. i'm also in my fifth year, and i'm so unmotivated that i'm not even taking a single class, so i'm definitely not going to graduate this spring.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

It's my sixth year, and I was very motivated during first two months of this semester. I was studying nonstop, barely got any sleep, and was tired all the time. I even got up the nerve to study with classmates. But I still only got C's on my first and second round of exams for all my classes.  I doubt I'll do well enough on my finals to raise my grades. It's so depressing when you finally get the motivation to work hard, only to not have it pay off. After I inevitably get a crap GPA for this semester, it'll be hard to have any motivation next semester.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

epty bottle, yes your situation is exactly like mine, i have studied my *** off in college to merely just get passing grades. Maybe you are studying too much? I am a firm believer that you need breaks and you need some positive things to do outside of homework because otherwise you wont do well no matter how much you studY! I have lately realized this and I am trying to spend time doing things I enjoy, even if its not for very long, and even if i have a lot to do for school. i think its helping me a little


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I just entered college and have zero motivation...


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

My motivation dropped with each year of college. By my 5th and final year, I was running on E. I couldn't study at all. I'd sit down and start reading the textbook and within 30 seconds my mind would wander to something else.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm in my 5th year, too, and even though I'm making good grades, I haven't really had the motivation to prepare for my future. In my course of study, there are no jobs for a bachelor's degree, so you basically have to have either a M.A. or a Ph.D to do anything, and I'm obviously not going to get into grad school. My professors can't stand me so I won't be getting positive letters of recommendation, and I have no motivation to study for the GRE. It's not looking good for me. I wish I could be one of those super motivated students who are able to get everything done in a timely manner. I have a difficult time making decisions for myself, and I wait until the last minute to do things.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

My last, (fifth year or was it fiftieth?) was painful I was so unmotivated.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Me too...I've been a great disappointment to myself this semester... Made one of my professors upset... I'm not feeling motivated because I envision feeling trapped my whole life... end up thinking "what's the point of anything"....


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ooh, I'm feeling trapped too. What a crappy feeling. that emotional tether to a job or something. I hate it.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

hmmm...so what can we do about this, i have to graduate


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

You gotta keep trying. Spread out the studying over the entire quarter, quiz yourself, etc. You're near the end... just a few more months if you can hang on...

-Ryan


----------



## Partyofone (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi, Mngirl. I'm in my sixth year and had a whole lot of hurdles myself, including many failed/withdrawn courses. It's really hard to develop a good working relationship with your classes if you haven't always been a good student. Try to start as early as you can to grasp the important ideas of the lectures and textbooks and then fill in the details when you have a pretty good understanding of what's going on. What I thought was studying for most of my college life was not studying at all. It was like a parrot learning English words and not understanding any of them. You have to build familiarity with the material so when it comes time to studying you can focus more on what you're poor(er) in. Also try studying with friends and quiz each other a lot. Maybe try writing essay questions on the topics to see how much you can explain them. But, pace yourself well. Also maybe reward yourself with good progress.


----------

